# Conexion de electrovalvula doble solenoide



## raymocks (Jun 7, 2006)

Quisiera que me ayudaran enviándome un diagrama  para conectar una electro válvula que trabaja con 110v, lo que necesito saber es como conectar las terminales de cada bobina, es decir, que va en cada patita de la bobina.
La electro válvula que tengo es sy7220 3dz 02 de smc y la quiero conectar a un pistón de doble efecto.

Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 4, 2006)

Supongo que es una 5/2
Quando alimentas una bobina sale el cilindro y se queda asi hasta que alimentes la otra.
Si alimentas las dos la valvula funciona erratiamente.

la valvula tiene 5 agujeros 
Uno es una entrada, 2 son para el cilintro, 2 mas harian la funcion de escape cuando el cilintro entra o sale, pueden tener una regilla silenciosa.


----------



## avros (Oct 27, 2007)

Las conexiones de bobinas son de la siguiente forma:une dos lineas o patitas de cada bobina a una linea de alimentacion que sera el "común". De cada una de las bobinas te queda una pata libre,a cada una de esas conectas las señales de fin de recorrido de cada posición del pistón. Para que puedas interpretar mi respuesta mejor ve a WWW.FESTO.COM . Suerte


----------

